# Masterbuilt error2



## Mudslide (Mar 27, 2020)

Was gifted a new MES440. Used twice and it quit heating. Support has been good to work with. Over the last months they have sent new control panel, new main circuit board, new main burner and lastly a new box.  Transferred door, burner, control panel.  Fired it up and got an error2 message. At wits end. Any suggestions?


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 27, 2020)

In my honest opinion, I would politely ask they take the unit back, and give you a new one.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 27, 2020)

ERR 2 with my MES 40
					

My MES 40 is throwing an ERR2 as soon as I turn it on and select "Set Temperature".. it beeps, error goes away and I continue to enter temp and time. Heat light then comes on but it does not heat.  Looking for any ideas prior to getting a new one (definitely not a Masterbuilt though).  Thank  Tony




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				



Take a look thru this . If you only have 2 cooks on yours probably not the problem , but you never know .


----------

